# M&m Ammo



## robirt55 (May 17, 2012)

He guys,

I am sure some of you know by now that I am really new to slingshots. I am planning on taking my slingshot to my girlfriends house to a family gathering to get brownie some points and let her cousins play with it(highly supervised of course(they are kind of young)).

The house is out in the woods and I am not sure if we can build a place to shoot and catch steel rounds. This would mean that steel rounds would be lost forever also that we would only have less that 120 shots. So I did some thinking and came up with the idea of trying peanut M&M's. I say trying because I am writing this late at night and can't give it a shot now.... I will tomorrow morning. The M&Ms will have to be frozen for this to work best I would think.

Does anyone know of any other cheep food product that can be bought in bulk and used as organic slingshot ammo??

Robirt55


----------



## robirt55 (May 17, 2012)

should have posted this into general Discussion...


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

skittles work great, and rocks, the more round the better, bio-degradable air soft rounds


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

robirt55 said:


> He guys,
> 
> I am sure some of you know by now that I am really new to slingshots. I am planning on taking my slingshot to my girlfriends house to a family gathering to get brownie some points and let her cousins play with it(highly supervised of course(they are kind of young)).
> 
> ...


i will both move it for you and suggest dried peas, seeds, be environmentally friendly. have fun, band it light for the younguns!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Gumballs!

check out member Dgui's vid






lgd


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

looks like Dgui's going bareback in that vid


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

newconvert said:


> looks like Dgui's going bareback in that vid


yes, but he has used gumballs with shooters as well.. there are more vids, but that was the first one I saw


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i've made alot of his shooter types, i havent done bareback yet? maybe tomorrow?


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

How about mint imperials? perfect size and shape and plenty hard enough! also if you get hungry..


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

lemom heads, gum balls, river rock, iron taconite pellets, clay balls........


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

i use sixlets from time to time.. they are a little soft, so i freeze them and they work great!! welcome to the obsession, from now on everything you see will be a slingshot or ammo


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

also, if you have limited ammo, try building a catch box, similar to this one




  








catch




__
Bostradamus


__
May 25, 2012


__
3



my 15 minute fix to losing all my ammo!!





it took about $15 dollars and 15 minute to build


----------



## melvin (Jan 11, 2011)

I've heard that dried garbanzo beans work well.
Melvin


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Hard, round candy ... buy in bulk. It is cheap and biodegradable. And it has enough mass to give you a reasonable range without going wonky in the air. But rocks are very cheap and pretty easy to come by.

Hang a sheet or blanket over a clothes line or rope between a couple of trees as a backstop.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## robirt55 (May 17, 2012)

I wanted to avoid building a catch and therefore was wondering about biodegratable ammo, I have a pretty intence catch setup in my basement ill get somepics up when i get home.


----------

